# Eating Organic



## Administrator (Apr 30, 2003)

What do you guys think about ‘ethical’ hunting? Is there such a thing? Hunting and guns always seems to be portrayed negatively in the news. But it’s really the best way to eat organic. There are so many benefits to hunting that go unnoticed by the mainstream media. The (bad-ass) women in this short film say it perfectly. Interested to hear what you guys think about this.

Check out the film *here*!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Administrator said:


> What do you guys think about ‘ethical’ hunting? Is there such a thing? Hunting and guns always seems to be portrayed negatively in the news. But it’s really the best way to eat organic. There are so many benefits to hunting that go unnoticed by the mainstream media. The (bad-ass) women in this short film say it perfectly. Interested to hear what you guys think about this.
> 
> Check out the film *here*!


This post smells like spam.......


----------

